# puppy cut for a mini schnauzer



## the happy dog (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a customer that would likea puppy cut on a adult minature schnauzer, I am just concerned on ideas for the face. any suggestions. She wants all one length, longer because of winter, but doesn't want standard head. I asked her to see if she could find some pictures of what she is looking for and I will have a consult with her. Just looking for any ideas. Thank you


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

considering there is NO such thing as a puppy cut. you are going to have to be very clear to her and ask many questions. puppy cuts to some are a cute round head with long body, others are shaved very short all over. and everything in between.

Id be very clear with her, find ot the length she wants, and triple check thats how she wants the face/head to be in porportion of the body

I hate when people say puppy cut when I ask them what they want done lol


----------



## the happy dog (Nov 26, 2012)

yes, I totally agree. she did send me some pictures. That helps.. I just like to do research and be prepared.. Thank you for your help. I find it hard to do cuts on all these new dogs that are coming out. People have one expectation, but don't take into consideration the prominate breed of their designer dog.. What happened to the good old days of grooming to breed standard..LOL Thank you again.


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

I would still trim the face but with a much longer blade so that it has some ruffle to it. I would cut the beard slightly shorter (but not too short) so it looks less dynamic and use a long blade on the body such as a guard, and just tidy the legs up


----------



## the happy dog (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you for your response. The cut went find, the owner was happy and I just had her in my trailer til we decided on the right length.. worked out great.
Happy camper..
Amy


----------

